# Needed pic for tremper albino mack patternless



## platypus (Aug 27, 2007)

Have hatched a few bits this week and got an albino patternless hatch out from my mack snow albinos . The prob is i thought they would be all washed out looking , but theses are nice and bright and very yellow . Now i am questioning the macks that i have . Has any one got pics of albino pat mack as the other baby looks like a dull choc albino ? Thanks


----------



## platypus (Aug 27, 2007)

*This is what hatched*










These are from albino mack snow adults :banghead:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

i have a non albino patternless baby if that will help ?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

platypus said:


> These are from albino mack snow adults :banghead:


Well first IF the perants are Talbino*MACK SNOW*.There also 100%HET patternless as you have a patternless offspring.Above is a (DARK)Talbino normal and a Talbino patternless.

When you breed two MACK SNOW together You have a 25% of non snow trait offspring.That what you've hit twice if the perants are indeed mack.

Can you post a picture of the perants ???.


----------



## platypus (Aug 27, 2007)

*Pair of albino macks*









Hope this sheds some light on it .I did not buy them as het patternlessbut it all works out its a bonus :2thumb:


----------



## platypus (Aug 27, 2007)

Kev132 said:


> i have a non albino patternless baby if that will help ?


 Cheers Kev i have a few baby normals for comparison :2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

platypus said:


> Hope this sheds some light on it .I did not buy them as het patternlessbut it all works out its a bonus :2thumb:


They look mack to me.So there Talbino mack snow HET Patternless.Like i said the babys are *NON!-mack* when you breed two mack snow's to gether you get a 25% of non mack that's what you've hit with these offspring.That great news for you as you could hatch a Talbino super snow patternless from you next egg :mf_dribble::no1:.


----------



## platypus (Aug 27, 2007)

*I wish*

They look mack to me.So there Talbino mack snow HET Patternless.Like i said the babys are *NON!-mack* when you breed two mack snow's to gether you get a 25% of non mack that's what you've hit with these offspring.That great news for you as you could hatch a Talbino super snow patternless from you next egg :mf_dribble::no1:.

I would like this very much and have to agree :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
Thanks for your help i was getting worried


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

platypus said:


> Cheers Kev i have a few baby normals for comparison :2thumb:


sorry mate, i meant mack patternless non albino.... lol


----------



## platypus (Aug 27, 2007)

*yes please*

Bit slow i know but that would be great , thanks Kev


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

lol no probs mate, here ya go


----------

